# The Graveyard 2007



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I finally got around to getting some pix up from 2007. I'm still trying to figure out how to get the video out of the camera without having to buy a new video card for my computer. Here's a link to the album:

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3765


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Niiiice


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks good! I like the leaves inside the fence...great way to camoflauge the driveway!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice display Otaku. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. Took me long enough to get the pics up - the other holiday distracted me. It's interesting to note that the smaller grave markers, the ones without the twine wraps, came from a local cemetery. The groundskeeper places the old, rotted-off markers in a bin for me when they fall over and he replaces them. I fix them up with a base so they stand up. Kinda freaks out my wife, but I like the authenticity. I don't use any that have legible names or dates, though.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

As always nice work. I would really like to know how you got the grounds keeper to set stuff aside for you.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I was out at the cemetery taking some pics one day, and he asked me what they were for. When I told him that I was getting ideas for making markers and 'stones for a Halloween display, he offered to set aside the old rotted wooden crosses for me. He contacts the relatives of the deceased to arrange for a replacement when the markers finally fall down. I drop by about once a month to see if he's put anything in the bin. So far, I've collected three of them.

One other note - the cheesecloth you can see hanging around the porch entry is treated with RIT whitener. I put a 12" black light under the eave. It gives the cloth an eerie blue glow after dark.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Kewl display.
I didn't know markers ever got replaced. That does make your grave yard authentic.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks really good! I like the corpse holding it's head in it's hands. Good use of space.


----------

